# 10 Days Left, Concerns?



## CtrlAltDelete (Oct 18, 2010)

With 10 days left, what are your main concerns?

Hotel= Booked

Exam Site= Entrance Letter Printed, maped on google earth.

References= Each Tabbed and purchased "dolly" with file box to transport

Calculator= 4

Ruler=0

Ref Rank

1) All In One

2)Cerm Quick Reference

3)Handwritten Notes

4)FERM

5)CERM

6)Misc. Transportation Resources (Green Book, HCM, MUTCD, Pavement Design)

Breakfast= Dunkin D's Muchkins

Dinner PreTest- Chipotle

Confidence Levels

Transportation- Set

Water- 95%

Enviromental- 60%

Geo- 95%

Contruction- 95%

Structural- 60%


----------



## snickerd3 (Oct 18, 2010)

don't forget to relax the day or so before.


----------



## Supe (Oct 18, 2010)

I'm not sure that Chipotle is perhaps the greatest idea the night before spending all day somewhere with limited bathroom access...


----------



## CtrlAltDelete (Oct 18, 2010)

Supe said:


> I'm not sure that Chipotle is perhaps the greatest idea the night before spending all day somewhere with limited bathroom access...


Very True, I have been debating about this for awhile. Where I live there is no chipotle, so it is quite the treat, however I do belive you are 100% right. Probably should save chipotle for the after test meal.


----------



## CtrlAltDelete (Oct 18, 2010)

snickerd3 said:


> don't forget to relax the day or so before.


I plan to "finish" studing this Sunday and take the week before the test off.


----------



## Supe (Oct 18, 2010)

CtrlAltDelete said:


> Supe said:
> 
> 
> > I'm not sure that Chipotle is perhaps the greatest idea the night before spending all day somewhere with limited bathroom access...
> ...



Good idea. Chipotle and a couple victory beers in the hotel room is a great celebratory combo after the exam.


----------



## boo (Oct 18, 2010)

Supe said:


> CtrlAltDelete said:
> 
> 
> > Supe said:
> ...


what about pills the night before exam? do you take it ? what kind ?


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Oct 18, 2010)

I went to an Indian restaurant near the motel where I stayed the night before the exam and felt fine. Just don't eat a meal of stuff you aren't used to having and you should be fine with whatever you have.

If you're staying the night somewhere, see if you can drive by the exam site the evening before the test. Scope out the parking situation and be familiar with the area so you don't have problems on exam day. Parking was nearly non-existent where I took it, so I got there early and got a good spot on the street.


----------



## CtrlAltDelete (Oct 18, 2010)

Supe said:


> CtrlAltDelete said:
> 
> 
> > Supe said:
> ...


I don't plan to take any pills the night before for fear that effect may last into the next day.


----------



## CtrlAltDelete (Oct 18, 2010)

VTEnviro said:


> I went to an Indian restaurant near the motel where I stayed the night before the exam and felt fine. Just don't eat a meal of stuff you aren't used to having and you should be fine with whatever you have.
> If you're staying the night somewhere, see if you can drive by the exam site the evening before the test. Scope out the parking situation and be familiar with the area so you don't have problems on exam day. Parking was nearly non-existent where I took it, so I got there early and got a good spot on the street.


Very good point about the parking. I am concerned since the test in located at the Miami Fairgrounds and Circus. We are suppose to park at gate 3.

http://www.fairexpo.com/thefair/


----------



## Sschell (Oct 18, 2010)

boo said:


> what about pills the night before exam? do you take it ? what kind ?


Ecstasy the night before sounds like a great idea... nothing like a serotonin crash to make you feel like sitting in an exam room for 8 hours straight. Any kind will do, but get them from sombody you know... not worth the risk of ending up with mescaline and having to chase the bubbles around the exam sheet as you try to fill them in.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Oct 18, 2010)

I hear the brown acid circulating around the parking lot is a nice little pick me up at lunch time, until the bubbles on the exam sheet gang up on you around 2 PM and start taunting you.


----------



## csb (Oct 18, 2010)

What about lunch?


----------



## MA_PE (Oct 18, 2010)

csb said:


> What about lunch?


this is a significant concern. You want something quick so you don't have to find a sandwich shop and hope you can order, eat, and get back in time. At my test, the local Au bon Pain was there at registration taking lunch orders which they then brought back to the test site at break time. I personally brought my own lunch, this service seemed like a good idea to me.


----------



## Sschell (Oct 18, 2010)

Real engineers have a liquid lunch during the exam.


----------



## pmblair (Oct 18, 2010)

I got a real late start on studying and just had my first child 6 months ago. My Fiance is going to school full time at night, so.... i have been studying at 5:00 am for an hour, sneaking in 2 hours at work, and trying to get another hour at night when she sleeping.

So i will be studying up till the second to last day. Then driving to Orlando from saint Petersburg the morning of the exam at about 4 am. Drinking about 15 cups of coffee along the way...


----------



## sac_engineer (Oct 18, 2010)

pmblair said:


> I got a real late start on studying and just had my first child 6 months ago. My Fiance is going to school full time at night, so.... i have been studying at 5:00 am for an hour, sneaking in 2 hours at work, and trying to get another hour at night when she sleeping.
> So i will be studying up till the second to last day. Then driving to Orlando from saint Petersburg the morning of the exam at about 4 am. Drinking about 15 cups of coffee along the way...


I recommend holding off on coffee right before the exam. Your brain will be reeling with excitement solving those problems at 6 minutes per. You won't need coffee to add to the adrenaline.

I remember drinking coffee right before the EIT exam and it was the worst thing I could have done.

Good luck!


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Oct 18, 2010)

MA_PE said:


> csb said:
> 
> 
> > What about lunch?
> ...


I had a cooler in my car with a sandwich and cold drinks. You don't exactly have a lot to choose from in Northfield, VT.

I did overhear a couple of people that really had to scramble to find something. I did hit a chocolate shop at lunchtime to buy a peace offering for my eventual wife, for putting up with my crap for 4 months.


----------



## STEEL MAN (Oct 18, 2010)

Good luck everyone.

Me never ending study, till the end. I will be drinking 2 Red Bulls on this day.


----------



## PEin2010 (Oct 18, 2010)

PB&amp;J sandwich and banana for lunch.

Good luck to everyone.

Keep smiling  ...imagine all the massive exercise our brain is gonna get in those 2 days!!

Remember to remind yourself why you are giving the exam and why it is important to you, everything else will fall in place.

'_I am the master of my fate, I am the captain of my soul' - William Ernest Henley_


----------



## maryannette (Oct 19, 2010)

pmblair said:


> I got a real late start on studying and just had my first child 6 months ago. My Fiance is going to school full time at night, so.... i have been studying at 5:00 am for an hour, sneaking in 2 hours at work, and trying to get another hour at night when she sleeping.
> So i will be studying up till the second to last day. Then driving to Orlando from saint Petersburg the morning of the exam at about 4 am. Drinking about 15 cups of coffee along the way...


Easy, there. I still think no study day before is okay. And, ease up on the coffee the night before. REally, the adrenaline will keep you hyped up. You need a good night's sleep.

Good luck.


----------



## Ble_PE (Oct 19, 2010)

mary :) said:


> pmblair said:
> 
> 
> > I got a real late start on studying and just had my first child 6 months ago. My Fiance is going to school full time at night, so.... i have been studying at 5:00 am for an hour, sneaking in 2 hours at work, and trying to get another hour at night when she sleeping.
> ...


And I would recommend seriously considering getting a hotel room in Orlando on Thursday night. That way you don't spend ~2 hrs on the road prior to taking the test.


----------



## Sschell (Oct 19, 2010)

sac_engineer said:


> pmblair said:
> 
> 
> > I got a real late start on studying and just had my first child 6 months ago. My Fiance is going to school full time at night, so.... i have been studying at 5:00 am for an hour, sneaking in 2 hours at work, and trying to get another hour at night when she sleeping.
> ...


If you are a coffee person, DEFINITELY have a cup before the exam. Nobody wants to be sitting next to the dude going through withdrawal during the test. Don't over do it though, you also do not want to be in the restroom all morning.


----------



## STEEL MAN (Oct 19, 2010)

pmblair said:


> I got a real late start on studying and just had my first child 6 months ago. My Fiance is going to school full time at night, so.... i have been studying at 5:00 am for an hour, sneaking in 2 hours at work, and trying to get another hour at night when she sleeping.
> So i will be studying up till the second to last day. Then driving to Orlando from saint Petersburg the morning of the exam at about 4 am. Drinking about 15 cups of coffee along the way...


pmblair,

really, congratulations on your baby, sure it will give you good luck on this PE Exam.


----------



## maryannette (Oct 19, 2010)

Yeah! Congrats on the new little potential future engineer.


----------



## pmblair (Oct 19, 2010)

Thank you

Mary, and Steel Man.

I like the good vibes,..... I think most of us on here will pass, considering the extra effort we are all putting in.

I am a huge coffee drinker, probably close to 2 pots a day, no joke.... picked up the bad habit in the army.


----------



## phillyphan (Oct 19, 2010)

CtrlAltDelete said:


> With 10 days left, what are your main concerns?
> Hotel= Booked
> 
> Exam Site= Entrance Letter Printed, maped on google earth.
> ...


Dude I would STRONGLY advise against Chipotle... you don't wanna keep going to the bathroom crapping fire out your ass during the middle of the exam...


----------



## chess5329 (Oct 19, 2010)

CtrlAltDelete said:


> With 10 days left, what are your main concerns?
> Hotel= Booked
> 
> Exam Site= Entrance Letter Printed, maped on google earth.
> ...



Who's going San diego, Del mar Fair?


----------



## phillyphan (Oct 20, 2010)

Supe said:


> CtrlAltDelete said:
> 
> 
> > Supe said:
> ...


Couple celebratory beers?

I might have a couple DOZEN when I get home from the exam! arty-smiley-048: arty-smiley-048:


----------



## playboyman007 (Oct 20, 2010)

CtrlAltDelete said:


> With 10 days left, what are your main concerns?
> Hotel= Booked
> 
> Exam Site= Entrance Letter Printed, maped on google earth.
> ...


4 calculators? Sounds a little too :sharkattack: excessive.


----------



## TXCoogPE (Oct 20, 2010)

With all the prepping for supplies and references to take with you to the exam, please remember to leave your cell phones at home or in the hotel if you testing site has warned you not to take them in. One guy was sitting in the front row when his phone went off, 2 minutes before they were going to call the end to the test. The proctor picked up his test and tore it up in front of everyone. Oh, and the phone call... it was his wife calling to ask how the test went.


----------



## playboyman007 (Oct 20, 2010)

TXCoogPE said:


> With all the prepping for supplies and references to take with you to the exam, please remember to leave your cell phones at home or in the hotel if you testing site has warned you not to take them in. One guy was sitting in the front row when his phone went off, 2 minutes before they were going to call the end to the test. The proctor picked up his test and tore it up in front of everyone. Oh, and the phone call... it was his wife calling to ask how the test went.


Just leave the phone in the car.


----------



## chess5329 (Oct 20, 2010)

CtrlAltDelete said:


> With 10 days left, what are your main concerns?
> Hotel= Booked
> 
> Exam Site= Entrance Letter Printed, maped on google earth.
> ...


Guys!..don't forget to take a good construction dictionary.....I forgot mine last time.


----------



## phillyphan (Oct 20, 2010)

chess5329 said:


> CtrlAltDelete said:
> 
> 
> > With 10 days left, what are your main concerns?
> ...


I don't have one, I'm taking the transportation... do i need one? Anywhere I can get one quickly and won't break the bank?


----------



## chess5329 (Oct 20, 2010)

phillyphan said:


> chess5329 said:
> 
> 
> > CtrlAltDelete said:
> ...


Just get one borrowed from one of your co-workers....last time I needed for 2 or 3 questions and I regret I forgot mine.


----------



## RJs (Oct 20, 2010)

This is my second time. In the first one, I was literally not prepared for the exam due to various reason and I got 69 the passing score was 70 and failed. I prepared better this time and still I am not confident where I will be...............


----------



## pmblair (Oct 21, 2010)

"This is my second time. In the first one, I was literally not prepared for the exam due to various reason and I got 69 the passing score was 70 and failed. I prepared better this time and still I am not confident where I will be..............."

RJs how much study time did you put in the first time? And what depth section did you take? If you dont mind.....


----------



## RJs (Oct 21, 2010)

pmblair said:


> "This is my second time. In the first one, I was literally not prepared for the exam due to various reason and I got 69 the passing score was 70 and failed. I prepared better this time and still I am not confident where I will be..............."
> RJs how much study time did you put in the first time? And what depth section did you take? If you dont mind.....


It was less than two months and I had family health problem a month before the exam which completley obstructed the study. I put three months of worth time now but what I have found that I forget what I study after 8 hours of work.

I was in Water Resources and Envriomental Engineering Depth.


----------



## CitMark (Oct 22, 2010)

One week from today and we will be half way done with the exam....not sure if I am excited or scared...


----------



## Sschell (Oct 22, 2010)

^you can be both.

good luck everybody!


----------



## Supe (Oct 22, 2010)

TXCoogPE said:


> With all the prepping for supplies and references to take with you to the exam, please remember to leave your cell phones at home or in the hotel if you testing site has warned you not to take them in. One guy was sitting in the front row when his phone went off, 2 minutes before they were going to call the end to the test. The proctor picked up his test and tore it up in front of everyone. Oh, and the phone call... it was his wife calling to ask how the test went.



Sounds like grounds for divorce right there.


----------



## PEin2010 (Oct 23, 2010)

:mf_bounce8:

LOL!



Supe said:


> TXCoogPE said:
> 
> 
> > With all the prepping for supplies and references to take with you to the exam, please remember to leave your cell phones at home or in the hotel if you testing site has warned you not to take them in. One guy was sitting in the front row when his phone went off, 2 minutes before they were going to call the end to the test. The proctor picked up his test and tore it up in front of everyone. Oh, and the phone call... it was his wife calling to ask how the test went.
> ...


----------

